# Kazza Over and Out...



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Been a member here since 2008. Trained since I was about 13 and still training hard to this day (nearly 60 now). was a big smoker in my younger days. Some of you might know I had cancer about 4 years ago. Well, sadly for me (maybe good news for some?) it's back and it has spread from a small lump in my neck to my lungs, spine and ribs and possibly my liver (the scan only caught the top part so it maybe cysts) but I can have another scan for liver and pelvis if I want. The bottom line though is there is nothing they can do for me other than palliative care. It's absolutely the strangest thing to still be training even with that news but it helps keeps my head straight.

Telling family and friends has been horrible. Worse than that, looking at my nearly 4 year old daughter and realising she probably won't even remember me is heartbreaking. Going to start making some videos and future birthday cards and stuff for her though.

There have been some great members on here over the years and a few are still here. Unfortunately a few idiots swamping the forum these days with absolute shite. At least I won't need to be bothered with that anymore - life it turns out (for me anyway) is too short to argue with people who have deludedly convinced themselves they are now geniuses having previously achieved fvck all. But hey ho. I have a very funny image of Wylde in my head wanking himself stupid tonight whilst screaming into his pillow "I told him the vaccine would kill him!!! I foretold it! I am a fortune teller!!!" Lol. You enjoy it mate. Apparently what I have must have been rumbling away for months but let's not spoil his fun eh?

Consultant reckoned very roughly about 3 - 6 months but said these things can either progress really quickly or maybe even stretch out to a year so I'm a bit up in the air there. I'm still working, training, going out - not sure when I'm supposed to just sit down and let it happen?? I suppose it'll let me know...

Only wisdom I can offer is if you are smoking, kick it in the head as soon as you can. As things stand I doubt I'll post anymore on the forum - going to try and write as much of my life story as I can for my daughter so I expect that to take up most of my time now.

Anyway, thanks for the good times lads and all the best.

Kazza


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm very sorry to hear that, 

The birthday card idea is excellent, as well as some recorded videos, no doubt she'll cherish them for her entire life. 

Never stop living life, enjoy it until the last second. 

Best of luck


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that mate. You come across as a genuinely good guy. God bless you and your family mate.


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't know you, but I respect you and appreciate this post. I can not imagine getting this sort of news. I am sure your daughter will remember you. 

To the bit about idiots thinking they are geniuses... there was a study done on this and is called the Dunning-Krueger effect. Check it out. 

If there is anything I can do for you, mail you something from USA you cant get and want, let me know.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

@Kazza61 I have enjoyed reading every post you have made and appreciated your replies to my own.

You are a great member of this forum and, like myself you are old skool and kept the forum scene as real as it was from back in the day.

Always on hand to help people out, especially medically and mentally related.

Very sad news this and I feel for your family.

Excellent idea with the video recordings mate.

Take care.

Danny


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, was not ever expecting to read a post like this, thats honestly very shockingly sad and awful news.

You've been a real credit to the forum. If there is something any of us old time members can do to help in this difficult time then please get in touch


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Such a big part of these forums. You’ll be sadly missed buddy. 
Wishing you and family all the strength you need in this awful time.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Devastated to hear that @Kazza61, incredibly sad and unexpected news.

Stay as strong as you can. I’m sure you aren’t going anywhere without a fight.

Take care.


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Gutting to read that to be honest mate. Made me choke up. A lot of respect for your reaction/outlook and hope everything goes as well as it can.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sad news mate, how do you even react to news like that. Just do what you love most in your remaining time. All the best.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Been a member here since 2008. Trained since I was about 13 and still training hard to this day (nearly 60 now). was a big smoker in my younger days. Some of you might know I had cancer about 4 years ago. Well, sadly for me (maybe good news for some?) it's back and it has spread from a small lump in my neck to my lungs, spine and ribs and possibly my liver (the scan only caught the top part so it maybe cysts) but I can have another scan for liver and pelvis if I want. The bottom line though is there is nothing they can do for me other than palliative care. It's absolutely the strangest thing to still be training even with that news but it helps keeps my head straight.
> 
> Telling family and friends has been horrible. Worse than that, looking at my nearly 4 year old daughter and realising she probably won't even remember me is heartbreaking. Going to start making some videos and future birthday cards and stuff for her though.
> 
> ...


I know I’ve been a bellend but it’s all in jest…no malice at all intended Kazza. My mother died of Cancer in a very similar fashion to you. Started with a small lump, bone and then finally internal organs.
Unfortunately once it hits internal organs it’s very very hard to cure. I wouldn’t wish it on anyone bro it’s a horrible disease and it takes no prisoners, it has no sympathy. Hang in there dude! So so sorry to hear this. Shocking news.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

in The short time iv been here you've been amazing... thats horrible news

Drop by every now and then to see what they arguing over next 
Stay Strong bro.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear that. Awful news bro. Was it just routine check up that caught it then? As you don’t come across as someone who’s been unwell at all

Anyway….Enjoy and make the most of the time you have left. **** this place off and concentrate on the people in your life that matter

Peace


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

My thoughts are with you, hopefully the sad Cnuts giving you abuse & I mean insults not banter over the past couple of years will give their sad heads a wobble.


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Sad news indeed pal, take care and spend as much time with that little girl and your family as you can.
Youve been a big asset to this forum.


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> Been a member here since 2008. Trained since I was about 13 and still training hard to this day (nearly 60 now). was a big smoker in my younger days. Some of you might know I had cancer about 4 years ago. Well, sadly for me (maybe good news for some?) it's back and it has spread from a small lump in my neck to my lungs, spine and ribs and possibly my liver (the scan only caught the top part so it maybe cysts) but I can have another scan for liver and pelvis if I want. The bottom line though is there is nothing they can do for me other than palliative care. It's absolutely the strangest thing to still be training even with that news but it helps keeps my head straight.
> 
> Telling family and friends has been horrible. Worse than that, looking at my nearly 4 year old daughter and realising she probably won't even remember me is heartbreaking. Going to start making some videos and future birthday cards and stuff for her though.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@Kazza61 so sorry to hear this

I can only hope the time you have left is spent making the very most precious memories


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lost for words(for once). I stopped using the forum after the change but someone messaged letting me know of this post so had to post up. 
As others have said, I have enjoyed your posts, especially the bodybuilding orientated ones. I really don’t know what else to say that hasn’t already been said really.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Terrible news this, and so sorry to hear Kazza. I wish you and your family all the best with the time you have left.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> Been a member here since 2008. Trained since I was about 13 and still training hard to this day (nearly 60 now). was a big smoker in my younger days. Some of you might know I had cancer about 4 years ago. Well, sadly for me (maybe good news for some?) it's back and it has spread from a small lump in my neck to my lungs, spine and ribs and possibly my liver (the scan only caught the top part so it maybe cysts) but I can have another scan for liver and pelvis if I want. The bottom line though is there is nothing they can do for me other than palliative care. It's absolutely the strangest thing to still be training even with that news but it helps keeps my head straight.
> 
> Telling family and friends has been horrible. Worse than that, looking at my nearly 4 year old daughter and realising she probably won't even remember me is heartbreaking. Going to start making some videos and future birthday cards and stuff for her though.
> 
> ...


I’m so very sorry to hear this news. I’ve been a member here a long time myself and have had some laughs in the early days. You may not remember me.
I wish you well for the time you have and for those who love you, you won’t be forgotten I’m sure. Best of wishes over the ether Kazza.


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Horrific news mate ! one of my daughters is 4, i couldn't comprehend what you have to deal with there!! ..

really enjoyed reading your posts over the years!! .. lets hope you get as long as possible dude , forget the wasters on here, 

enjoy your time however long that my be .. thoughts to your family bro ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gutted to hear this buddy, enjoy the time you have left 👊


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh man, that's some really bad news and not what I expected to be reading today.

Hope you can make the best of the time you still have.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, keep doing what you enjoy and forget about the petty stuff.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

****ing hell. 

Kazza I've not been on here long but have grown fond of you. I always respected your comments and posts. I can say one of the better members on here. 

I'm so sorry for your bad news. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Phil


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear this news brother. Wish you all the best 💜


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

So sorry to read this Kazza. I don’t really know what to say that hasn’t been already. Hope for you and your family.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear this Kazza. 
We may have not had a great deal of interaction on here but as others have said you always came across as a genuine bloke from the nature of your posts and wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Sad to hear this @Kazza61, I dont really know what to say mate, you and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## gentlemang (Jul 6, 2021)

sorry to hear that mate. didnt always agree with your views but wish you all the best. life is too short to be arguing on forums thats for sure


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Been thinking about this a lot today tbh. Really feel for the guy, and 59 is no age at all is it. You just never know what the **** is around the corner do you. 

I’m going to raise a glass to you tonight @Kazza61

Respect


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Anyway, thanks for the good times lads and all the best.
> 
> Kazza


Always been a pleasure interacting with you... my sympathies are with you and your family, stay positive mate.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

PS if you want anyone on here knocking out you know I’m your man


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Gutted for you, always came across as a good egg on here. Have 3 daughters under 8 myself, absolute nightmare whats happening. I'm sure you'll do a excellent job of letting you're daughter and the rest of you're family know what they mean to you.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow, I just logged on expecting to kill 10 minutes with the usual frivolous tripe that I have come to love about this place, and the first thing I read is your post. It genuinly floored me.

We haven't had much to do with each other and probably have very different views on things, but to echo what others have said you do come across as a genuine bloke.

Life's to short to be sweating the small stuff, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Got to say I am genuinely blown away by the messages of support - thank you all so much - it means more than you realise. 

@DarkKnight - you asked if I'd been ill. Absolutely not - no. Been training 3-4 times a week and cardio 5-6 a week. I wasn't ill the first time either. I just got a really fast growing sore on my tongue and a few weeks later I had a large chunk of my tongue removed and all the lymph nodes from one side of my neck. Those operations buggered the nerve to my shoulder for a good while and also left the side of my face totally numb. I probably wouldn't have even noticed a straightner! A few months of very painful training and the shoulder was back to normal.
This time, I knew I had a lump growning on the other side of my neck and thought maybe I had an infection or something but contacted the Consultant's secretary to see if he would take a look to be on the safe side. I'd had pain in my upper back for a few months now and flat benching and squats aggregated it but incline bench and leg press were fine so I just put it down to arthritis and my age. Had the lump biopsied a couple of weeks ago and the consultant didn't seem too bothered but said we haven't had any scans done for a while so let's do some - I was actually given an appointment later that night which I thought was odd but excellent service! Got the results earlier this week and as they say, the rest is history. 

This is going to sound a bit daft but considering all the ways you can die, I actually think this is probably the best and far better than say a stroke, heart attack or car crash. At least I get to put my affairs in order, say goodbye to people and make sure my wife and daughter are left in the best possible position. (I also get to delete my browsing history!). 

Thanks again everyone for messages - I really do appreciate them.

Stay strong. 
Kaz


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Got to say I am genuinely blown away by the messages of support - thank you all so much - it means more than you realise.
> 
> @DarkKnight - you asked if I'd been ill. Absolutely not - no. Been training 3-4 times a week and cardio 5-6 a week. I wasn't ill the first time either. I just got a really fast growing sore on my tongue and a few weeks later I had a large chunk of my tongue removed and all the lymph nodes from one side of my neck. Those operations buggered the nerve to my shoulder for a good while and also left the side of my face totally numb. I probably wouldn't have even noticed a straightner! A few months of very painful training and the shoulder was back to normal.
> This time, I knew I had a lump growning on the other side of my neck and thought maybe I had an infection or something but contacted the Consultant's secretary to see if he would take a look to be on the safe side. I'd had pain in my upper back for a few months now and flat benching and squats aggregated it but incline bench and leg press were fine so I just put it down to arthritis and my age. Had the lump biopsied a couple of weeks ago and the consultant didn't seem too bothered but said we haven't had any scans done for a while so let's do some - I was actually given an appointment later that night which I thought was odd but excellent service! Got the results earlier this week and as they say, the rest is history.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. 

Your positivity is admirable mate and I understand your last paragraph. Make sure the wife and little girl are taken care of and you know you can rest in peace.

Ive no doubt you’ll be positive all the way through, just do whatever makes you happy bro.

Even if that means posting on here! 😁


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Got to say I am genuinely blown away by the messages of support - thank you all so much - it means more than you realise.
> 
> @DarkKnight - you asked if I'd been ill. Absolutely not - no. Been training 3-4 times a week and cardio 5-6 a week. I wasn't ill the first time either. I just got a really fast growing sore on my tongue and a few weeks later I had a large chunk of my tongue removed and all the lymph nodes from one side of my neck. Those operations buggered the nerve to my shoulder for a good while and also left the side of my face totally numb. I probably wouldn't have even noticed a straightner! A few months of very painful training and the shoulder was back to normal.
> This time, I knew I had a lump growning on the other side of my neck and thought maybe I had an infection or something but contacted the Consultant's secretary to see if he would take a look to be on the safe side. I'd had pain in my upper back for a few months now and flat benching and squats aggregated it but incline bench and leg press were fine so I just put it down to arthritis and my age. Had the lump biopsied a couple of weeks ago and the consultant didn't seem too bothered but said we haven't had any scans done for a while so let's do some - I was actually given an appointment later that night which I thought was odd but excellent service! Got the results earlier this week and as they say, the rest is history.
> ...


This thread has made me sad, I have a family member half your age going through the same thing, she will leave 2 young kids behind, I really for you and your family. No one should have to go through this shit. I wish you all the best.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Devastating to read, but your outlook is truly uplifting and speaks volumes of your character. My daughter turns 4 at the end of the year.. it's overwhelming stuff but you are a strong character, to say the least. 

Speaking of strong, you are one of the few strongmen commenters on here!


----------



## Martinobie 192 (Jun 26, 2021)

Sorry to hear mate , very sad news that. Take care brother.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Shit man. Really sorry to here that. You have the ability to record hd vid when and where you want nowadays so take advantage of that and make some good funny vids for your kid and record some birthday messages for her.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Kazza, from the what I know of you, I can say the world is a better place because you have been in it. 
Few can say that or ask much more.
Stay strong.
My best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Forum won’t be the same without you hope you get through it my old ukm buddy


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Really sorry to hear your bad news Kazza.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Sad times fella. Sending my best to you and all your family.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Just logged in for the first time in a few months, was not prepared for this man. Can't believe it. Thought you'd just got fed up of Keto and Wylde's shit like me when I read the title 

@Kazza61 I don't know if you'll be back on but I was a lurker for a couple years before I joined, so I've enjoyed your stories and level-headed posts for what feels like an age. People may not think that forums are 'real life', but I guarantee you've had an impact through them especially in more recent times with you leading the charge on here for the COVID discussions and holding the thickos back. 

I can't really articulate what I feel mate, knowing that I can't change a thing. 

I hope you and yours enjoy all the time you have left together, and ****ing hope that's for as long as possible x


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow!! I've not been on here for a while for the same reason as many others and didnt expect to read something like this.
Really sorry to hear this  so sad mate and hats off to you for putting it out on here. I've enjoyed your posts and you come across a level headed guy.
I wish you and your family the very best (as can be).
Make the most of it, your daughter will be very proud

Respect to you 🙏


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Absolutely gutted for you and your family mate, we never met (fvck im on the other side of the world!) But you will live on through your daughter (she won't forget you) and your friends and families memories of you.....

And I.wholeheartedly agree with making video clips, writing a journal or birthday letters for your young daughter.... it will mean the world to her in the years ahead. I don't know if you'll even ever read this message.... but all the best buddy...

" There is no such thing as an uninteresting life, it's an impossibility...beneath every exterior there is a drama, a comedy, a tragedy".


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

@Pscarb @Mingster @swole troll ive just been on Kazza profile page and some one has left him a disgusting filthy message can you delete it and deal with him I’ve never reported anyone before but this is not on


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

I love @Kazza61


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Holy ****ing shit man heartbroken to read this, I can't imagine the pain especially with such a young daughter and thinking she won't remember you - she most definitely will. Sending you every positive vibe I can, just imagine they said 3-6 years not months, and drive through, a lot of it is mental strength imo.


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 29, 2020)

You’ll see your daughter wife and friends again, we are only passing through this place brother on route to a better place that some call heaven. I’m not religious but I know there has to be more to life its just to complex to end here and there’s just to much left unknown. Head up chest out and be strong brother, make the most of the time you have left and you go out like the warrior you are. Good wishes and blessings going out to your wife and daughter .. be strong 💪🏻


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> Been a member here since 2008. Trained since I was about 13 and still training hard to this day (nearly 60 now). was a big smoker in my younger days. Some of you might know I had cancer about 4 years ago. Well, sadly for me (maybe good news for some?) it's back and it has spread from a small lump in my neck to my lungs, spine and ribs and possibly my liver (the scan only caught the top part so it maybe cysts) but I can have another scan for liver and pelvis if I want. The bottom line though is there is nothing they can do for me other than palliative care. It's absolutely the strangest thing to still be training even with that news but it helps keeps my head straight.
> 
> Telling family and friends has been horrible. Worse than that, looking at my nearly 4 year old daughter and realising she probably won't even remember me is heartbreaking. Going to start making some videos and future birthday cards and stuff for her though.
> 
> ...


Im so very sorry to hear this news only now. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family mate. 
I never really got chatting with you however you were a big personality on here and I enjoyed reading your posts and using your advice to things i read as I went about my own bb journey. 
Keep on kicking mate ❤


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Christ guys - signing in here is such an emotional experience these days! Can't believe all the messages of support - thank you all so much - I truly appreciate all of them. 

A quick update. Saw the Head and Neck Cancer Nurse Specialist yesterday and she is going to make an appointment for me to see an Oncologist (all my consultant appointments so far have been with my surgeon) to discuss whether some chemo might stretch things out a bit. The downside would be a big impact on quality of life and wellbeing and I think I prefer to stay feeling well for now so I can get some holidays and experiences in with my daughter. But nothing to lose in seeing what they think. Interestingly, my mother died young following breast cancer and when it returned for her she always regretted having chemo as it meant she was too ill to enjoy her last few months. 

We'll see....

Thanks again everyone. 
Kaz


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

vetran said:


> @Pscarb @Mingster @swole troll ive just been on Kazza profile page and some one has left him a disgusting filthy message can you delete it and deal with him I’ve never reported anyone before but this is not on


Thanks Vet - it was probably my missus! Lol.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Christ guys - signing in here is such an emotional experience these days! Can't believe all the messages of support - thank you all so much - I truly appreciate all of them.
> 
> A quick update. Saw the Head and Neck Cancer Nurse Specialist yesterday and she is going to make an appointment for me to see an Oncologist (all my consultant appointments so far have been with my surgeon) to discuss whether some chemo might stretch things out a bit. The downside would be a big impact on quality of life and wellbeing and I think I prefer to stay feeling well for now so I can get some holidays and experiences in with my daughter. But nothing to lose in seeing what they think. Interestingly, my mother died young following breast cancer and when it returned for her she always regretted having chemo as it meant she was too ill to enjoy her last few months.
> 
> ...


They do vitamin infusions in Germany which helped my mother a lot with the bone cancer. And yeah chemotherapy is terrible!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this Kazza! I'm not very good at giving any words but I've enjoyed your thoughts on the forum. I wish you well for the time you have left!


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Utterly heartbreaking news my friend! Was reading this on my break at work, had to stop a few times, especially when you mentioned about the little one. I just do not know what to say, I really wish there was something I could do Sir. I really like the idea of doing her a birthday card every year, as a matter of fact it will get to the point where it's not the presents she's looking forward to, it will be a new message from her dad, make sure to do one for her wedding day as well, I know someone who did this for a friend of mine, and while obviously it's extremely emotional, it's just that little reminder that you are there with her.

As you probably know from my past comments on the forum, I'm not religious at all, but if there is someone up there, then God bless to you and your family mate.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mate. I'm on the brink of tears reading through this.

What a man you are though! You are handling this amazingly and as others have said I hope you get to enjoy the precious time you have left with your loved ones.

Had been a smoker myself through most of my 20s (hence the name) and latter end of my teens, I've _quit _a few times and unfortunately ended up picking the habit back up. I'm 3 weeks smoke free now after falling back into the trap during lockdown. This is a stark reminder of why I shouldn't smoke again.

I'm going to print your post out as a reminder to myself the next time I think 'one smoke will be OK..'
I don't know you but I certainly won't forget you now.

I'm so sorry this is happening, I've been on forums most of my life and this is the most touching thing I've ever read. 

Take care fella


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Got to say I am genuinely blown away by the messages of support - thank you all so much - it means more than you realise.
> 
> @DarkKnight - you asked if I'd been ill. Absolutely not - no. Been training 3-4 times a week and cardio 5-6 a week. I wasn't ill the first time either. I just got a really fast growing sore on my tongue and a few weeks later I had a large chunk of my tongue removed and all the lymph nodes from one side of my neck. Those operations buggered the nerve to my shoulder for a good while and also left the side of my face totally numb. I probably wouldn't have even noticed a straightner! A few months of very painful training and the shoulder was back to normal.
> This time, I knew I had a lump growning on the other side of my neck and thought maybe I had an infection or something but contacted the Consultant's secretary to see if he would take a look to be on the safe side. I'd had pain in my upper back for a few months now and flat benching and squats aggregated it but incline bench and leg press were fine so I just put it down to arthritis and my age. Had the lump biopsied a couple of weeks ago and the consultant didn't seem too bothered but said we haven't had any scans done for a while so let's do some - I was actually given an appointment later that night which I thought was odd but excellent service! Got the results earlier this week and as they say, the rest is history.
> ...


I’m very sorry to hear this @Kazza61 thoughts and prayers are with you, I know it’s not guaranteed but get in touch with Dave Crosland at E-val they do mega dose vitamin c intravenously,Nobel prize winner linus Pauling held off his cancer until his 90’s doing mega dose vitamin c intravenously, the way I’m looking at it, it won’t hurt to give it a try, I had to comment as if I didn’t I would of regretted it.

please.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Thedynamitekid said:


> I’m very sorry to hear this @Kazza61 thoughts and prayers are with you, I know it’s not guaranteed but get in touch with Dave Crosland at E-val they do mega dose vitamin c intravenously,Nobel prize winner linus Pauling held off his cancer until his 90’s doing mega dose vitamin c intravenously, the way I’m looking at it, it won’t hurt to give it a try, I had to comment as if I didn’t I would of regretted it.
> 
> please.


Yes I second this vitamin infusions work really well!


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

@Kazza61 I'm really sorry to hear that news mate. I think you're a really sensible bloke and even though I didn't always agree with everything you posted I respect your opinion and I can tell you're a good guy. 

Good luck pal. Maybe find the creator .


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi @Kazza61 

Mate I’m proper welling up at this but I’m also blown away by your strength and positivity. I’ve been following you and your posts on the forum and you are a legend. You will live on through your family and will never be forgotten mate 👊🏽


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

@Kazza61 
Such sad sad news. Echoing many of the other replies, great guy very knowledgeable and will be sadly missed. A sharp reminder that life is so fragile and precious. 
let’s hope the diagnosis is wrong !! 
stay strong and enjoy your time with your family pal


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

@Kazza61 - Hi Mate. I've just logged in after being away for a while to see this sad news. Out with the noise, there are a group of good posters on here and you are definitely one of them. I always look out for and enjoy your posts.

Your situation is one that I totally empathise with and is almost identical to my old man's who pretty much received the same devastating news at the start of May. Liver cancer that spread to the bone (spine, skull, already totally consumed his pelvis on one side). He was given around 6 months, possibly more with chemo which he has started.

All I can say is as you mentioned, make sure you record loads of messages for your wee girl to keep and she will always remember you. I'm trying to spend as much time with my auld fella as possible. Really struggling trying to get my head round him not being here. We've not always seen eye to eye. He's proper old school and he was a hard dad to please at times which has resulted in us not talking for years on end over nothing. How stupid do I feel now as I'd give anything to not have lost those years. There's a lesson for all of us there in terms of forgiving our nearest and dearest...something my family are not really good at.

Going to the hospital with him to receive the diagnosis then having to go out and tell my old mam who was waiting in the car was one of the most saddest things in my life.

I hope you do come back on just for a chat and get things off your chest if it helps. Forget about the haters. I'm rooting for you pal and thinking about you and your family. Keep the need up and stay positive, every day is a bonus with your family so make sure you live it to the full🙏🤜


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Just searched your name Kazza, wondered where you'd gone as I took a break myself so didn't see this at the time.

Really sorry to hear this man. You come across as a genuine guy and a great dad - I'm sure your daughter and the rest of your family are proud of you.


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Shit man, for sure don't agree with you politically but I wouldn't wish that on anyone. the rest of you posts are first class though.

Great idea about the vids, have had a few scares myself and that is all I could think of was my kids and how heartbroken they would be. Keep fighting though, nothing more THEY can do, you wouldn't be the first to defy a diagnosis of terminal cancer, may at least prolong it for years.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

That was heartbreaking to read 

Take care boss


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

Really sad to read this.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Anyone ever get any updates? Might be wishful thinking at this point, but I hope he is ok.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

BUFFMAN said:


> Anyone ever get any updates? Might be wishful thinking at this point, but I hope he is ok.


Last seen 3 months ago on here according to his profile.

If he’s still alive I wish him all the best, if not then may he rest in peace

Top bloke Kazza


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

thought this was a new post/thread....got to the end and it clicked. truly very sad.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Aw man, as above I thought this was a recent post. Cancer really is truly awful, I'm blessed nobody in my family has gone through that yet. My mother in law did, but it was start of mine and my wife's relationship and even supporting my wife during that was tough and being at the funeral was my first ever funeral and that was rough, hardly even knew her. 
I'm not sure what's happened with you as its now 6 months later, but I hope you and your family are in the best shape possibly.


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

I know what team I was on with team kazza and the sunburnt odd job Mickey , sorry one of them
Has gone .. really bloody shame , I’ve seen educational answers are not answered anymore!

just some guy pissed up or wrecked , all the mods etc leaving really has lost a mountain on actual knowledge …


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear this, a very decent guy. 
And I just realised that is an old post. 
Really gutted. 
Hope he did beat it and if not RIP


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

My old man received a similar diagnosis as Kazza around the same time and was given 6 months. He's still fighting it but it's been a hard watch. I'd love it if Kazza is still in the fight 🙏


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Just re read this thread again absolutely heartbreaking 

Anyone know if or when Kazza passed?


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

Has anyone spoke to kazza?


----------

